# Puppy potty training problem



## senior chef (Oct 2, 2021)

My new puppy is now 3 months old. He is a pooping and peeing machine.  

I have tried to use newspaper, BUT he soon rips it to shreds. Then I'm left with a big mess spread all over. 

I can't walk him as much as he'd prefer. His energy levels are thru the roof.  

So far, the best I can come up with is to tie him up near the front door so he can move in and out at will.
He does his business, 50% of the time,  right on the welcome mat. 50% of the time inside on the floor. 
On our walks he often holds it until he gets home, and then almost immediately will pee all over my floor.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 3, 2021)

Owning a puppy is not all it's cracked up to be, you need bundles of energy and patience. Give me an older dog anyday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 4, 2021)

The problem is not with the puppy, the problem is with your ability to train a puppy; and your inability to listen to others who have told you how to train the puppy: but I doubt you have a puppy.


----------



## Shero (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## senior chef (Oct 4, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Owning a puppy is not all it's cracked up to be, you need bundles of energy and patience. Give me an older dog anyday.


My 3 month old puppy does not seem to understand what the newspaper is for. 
When he pees, I take a newspaper and I let it soak up the urine and I then clean the area with Pinesol and bleach.
I then put the urine soaked paper and put it in one corner of his pen.  At the opposite corner, I put his bed.

Unless, I actually sit there and watch him every second, he will do his business right on his bed. And then lie down and sleep on it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 4, 2021)

Sounds like you have a normal healthy pup there!  And training skills to match mine.  I figure it takes me about 2 years to get the puppy past that problem.

Best of luck!


----------



## senior chef (Oct 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Sounds like you have a normal healthy pup there!  And training skills to match mine.  I figure it takes me about 2 years to get the puppy past that problem.
> 
> Best of luck!


Holy Mary .  Two years ?  Seriously ?


----------



## senior chef (Oct 4, 2021)

This is aprox the size of the pen I bought.  Perhaps a tad bigger. And the breed I have does not look anything like the puppy in the photo.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 4, 2021)

The camera on my laptop does not work, and so I went on line and I found a photo that looks like my puppy.  pretty darn close. Body shape, hair color, length of hair is spot on.


----------

